# Whats a good hp range for cutting, raking and baling



## bobcat753

Hey just wondering what you guys are using for your equipment. Right now I have access to a newer MF 80hp tractor but am thinking I might look for my own. I've read that I'll need one with a live or independant pto. The equipment I have now is in my sig, what HP range would be the minimum to run it. The land here is fairly flat but has a few small hilly sections. Also this is for a small hobby farm (60acres) so I'd be probably looking at a 60s/70s model thats affordable. Any recomendations?

Thanks


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Your mower conditioner probably calls for a 70 to 90 hp tractor. That will be a little over powered for baling but not much. I like to do my raking with a 30 hp tractor, I pull a 9' disk conditioner with a 60 hp tractor and bale with a different 60 hp tractor.

If not careful too much tractor will cause problems with a baler. I like to be able to feel the plunger's travel so I can count strokes.

I have no problem cutting alfalfa at 11 MPH but most grass is cut at 4 mph due to horse power limitations.


----------



## 4020man

We run pretty much everything with a 96 horse tractor. We will rake with a 30 horse tractor unless we are in a hurry then the 4020 or 4430 will go on it. I would like to run the square baler with the 4430 but I don't have electric controls for the thrower. I looked at your signature line, you will want a little extra horsepower to run the thrower, but I would say you probably wouldn't want anything much bigger than a 90 horse tractor.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

Were using a 90 hp MF tractor for most baling operations(square and round). 4430 deere for cutting. I like having a little bigger tractor for round baling up and down hills. One thing I ran on to by accident was fuel economy of the the new MF. That saved us last year ($4 fuel)
mark


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Does your MF have front wheel assist?


----------



## kenny chaos

90 h.p. tractor for a sixty acre hobby farm! 
That seems a little excessive. I ran my 110 acre farm with draft horses until I couldn't keep up with them anymore. I used a ground drive mower and a baler with a 24 h.p. wisconsin I mounted on it. That was some time!
When the horses left, I used a ford 3000 (35hp) to do all my farming. That was tough pulling a corn picker and gravity box through the mud with that thing but it does make you a good driver.
That was always a little underpowered so I like around 60hp now.
Now if I still had my health, I'd be using a team on a 24hp cart to drive a 7' haybine and baler. In this humid climate, it took too long for hay to dry with the ground drive sickle.
Good luck with the new hobby!


----------

